# Fusion air pump issues



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I've got a Fusion700 air pump for about 5 months and have ran into some issues with it.

I'll try and put this into a way that makes sense.
Both of the output nozzle pushes air, but the airstone on one side doesn't have any bubbles coming out.

There's no problems with the airline or air stones since they both work when connected to the "good" side of the air pump nozzle separately.

Have no idea what the problem is. Even when I took the cover off, everything seems to be working inside the pump.

The bubbles seemed to be getting weaker and weaker on the one side, until today where there's no bubbles at all on that side.

Any thoughts??
I also have a Fusion 600 on another tank that's been working fine for over 2yrs...

P.s. The airline connected to the weaker side isn't jammed/clogged since bubbles come out when I blow into it..


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd guess a diaphragm problem, possibly torn or come loose?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

yup that is a diaphragm problem...possibly torn and leaking...they don't last forever but 5 months sounds a little short! take it back to where you bought it or by new parts for it...cheap to buy!


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Ahh, I don't have the receipt anymore to get an exchange..

Are these diaphragms easy to locate at lfs like jlaquatics of King Ed?
Do I need ones that are a direct replacement for the fusion700?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

it would be best to replace them with an exact match and yes JL or king eds should sell them...they are easy to install as well!


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks! I'll try and source a couple!


----------

